# 1911 SC E - Series



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

I have always wanted a 1911 to shoot and carry at times. I am head over heals about this new SC E Series, man what a beauty. It is pricy, I am on a waiting list and have no idea when I will get one. Any issues with the alloy, melonite frame on a .45? Any issues with the gun in general?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just recently bought a S&W 1911 and it is a great shooter, finish and fit are excellent.....JJ


----------

